# Bad Haircut!!



## Zukoboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi,
I took my 6 month old, Zuko, to the groomer today to get a little trim. When I went to pick him up he was shaved! I asked the groomer if he had been matted, but she she he wasn't. She just thought that was what I wanted. I think I am going to learn to groom him at home after this. I am just worried that it won't grow back nice and soft since he is so young. Does anyone have experience or advise to help his coat come in good? Thank you for any help!


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

My dog has been groomed regularly since 4 months old. I have never noticed a change in his coat caused by clippers or shaving. I think it's a myth. His coat will grow back beautifully on it own with out you needing to do anything. I think all owners of cockapoos have had that shocking moment where their dog is cut too short. Ours had to be shaved practically naked after the long lockdown we had in the spring. I don't groom him myself as I like a nice precise cut and could never manage to make his face look as cute as the groomer does.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

I also had this happen to me but my dogs hair came back lovely 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zukoboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Mmansf said:


> My dog has been groomed regularly since 4 months old. I have never noticed a change in his coat caused by clippers or shaving. I think it's a myth. His coat will grow back beautifully on it own with out you needing to do anything. I think all owners of cockapoos have had that shocking moment where their dog is cut too short. Ours had to be shaved practically naked after the long lockdown we had in the spring. I don't groom him myself as I like a nice precise cut and could never manage to make his face look as cute as the groomer does.


Thank you so much! Maybe I'll give a groomer another try. Thank you for helping calm my nerves!!


----------



## Zukoboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Gaynor59 said:


> I also had this happen to me but my dogs hair came back lovely
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is relieving to hear. Thank you so much!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matdavidson (Jul 28, 2021)

Well, they do look weird! Is it possible to take them to one of the famous salons for haircuts?


----------

